# DIY Pressurized co2 system



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I was looking at Husky Jim's article HERE Appears to be simple for the fact that I dont understand how this setup after the bubble counter goes to the inlet of the canister filter. To me the tubing size doesnt work from the bubble counter to the canister filter, at least the way i'm envisioning it anyways.







me understand how you would go from the bubble counter to the canister with tubing that is probably similar to air pump tubing. Obviously the tubing on the canister is about 1/2 " tubing.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

The only way I know how to do that with out a reactor is to put the air tubing into the intake of the canister. So the air tubing after the bubble counter will go into the tank, down to the bottom of the intake tubing and then shove the air tubing into the intake slots.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^You can easily do that, and let the impeller chop up the CO2 bubbles. If you have an XP3, I do this:
View attachment CO2_diffusion.bmp

But the best way is to go and buy yourself a real CO2 diffuser suitable for your size aquarium.
I use my impeller to chop up the CO2 bubbles and haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

This is what I have done in the past and it worked very well. Although the quickest and easiest way is how the other guys said. AS ILLUSTRATED.........incoming co2 enters the medication bottle and spins around for awhile. The co2 bubble will then get sucked into the line on top( this is what I call the recycling line) This line is attached to the powerheads air line. Because of the powerhead pushing water past the airline opening it cause a vacuum (just like the python cleaner) this is what cause the co2 bubble to be taken inside the powerhead. Once inside the powerhead the bubble get broken up into small pieces and shot back into the medication bottle where it will slowly enter into the tank. I find I have to produce less co2 with this method because I can keep it in the tank longer and it breaks the co2 into very small pieces. works very well.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

maknwar said:


> The only way I know how to do that with out a reactor is to put the air tubing into the intake of the canister. So the air tubing after the bubble counter will go into the tank, down to the bottom of the intake tubing and then shove the air tubing into the intake slots.
> 
> View attachment 172494


See if I understand correcty, you take the airline tubing from the bubble counter and run it through the strainer of the intake and shove the air line tubing until it reaches the canister.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> The only way I know how to do that with out a reactor is to put the air tubing into the intake of the canister. So the air tubing after the bubble counter will go into the tank, down to the bottom of the intake tubing and then shove the air tubing into the intake slots.
> 
> View attachment 172494


See if I understand correcty, you take the airline tubing from the bubble counter and run it through the strainer of the intake and shove the air line tubing until it reaches the canister.
[/quote]
no just enough to get the bubble into the system. The suction will do the rest.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ryanimpreza said:


> The only way I know how to do that with out a reactor is to put the air tubing into the intake of the canister. So the air tubing after the bubble counter will go into the tank, down to the bottom of the intake tubing and then shove the air tubing into the intake slots.
> 
> View attachment 172494


See if I understand correcty, you take the airline tubing from the bubble counter and run it through the strainer of the intake and shove the air line tubing until it reaches the canister.
[/quote]
no just enough to get the bubble into the system. The suction will do the rest.
[/quote]


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> The only way I know how to do that with out a reactor is to put the air tubing into the intake of the canister. So the air tubing after the bubble counter will go into the tank, down to the bottom of the intake tubing and then shove the air tubing into the intake slots.
> 
> View attachment 172494


See if I understand correcty, you take the airline tubing from the bubble counter and run it through the strainer of the intake and shove the air line tubing until it reaches the canister.
[/quote]
no just enough to get the bubble into the system. The suction will do the rest.
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Couple more questions regarding co2 setups:

1) Does a glass bubble counter and glass diffuser work better than the plastic counterparts. Pros/Cons plastic vs. glass.

2) I see some regulators with built in needle valves and bubblecounters. Are there any benefits to setups with an independent needlevalve and bubble counter or it does not matter ? I assume one benefit is with an independent setup you can have the needle valve and the bubble counter suction cupped to the tank while the regulator and co2 tank is underneath hidden.

3) Aluminum or Stainless Steel co2 tank, or it does not matter.

Thanks.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Couple more questions regarding co2 setups:
> 
> 1) Does a glass bubble counter and glass diffuser work better than the plastic counterparts. Pros/Cons plastic vs. glass. I'd go with glass.
> 
> ...


1) They work the same. It might be easier to clean a glass diffuser than a plastic one.. Other than that, I can't think of anything.

2) I have a regulator with a built in needle valve and bubble counter. The only thing I can think of here is if you have an independant valve and counter, if they break or something all you have to replace is the part that crapped out on you.

3) Doesn't matter IMO


----------

